# Looking to Adopt a male GSD - MA



## DKL (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello - Our beloved GSD died of cancer in August. I am already working with rescues but thought I would post here as well as everyone sounds so helpful. I am being very specific as we have a small child so a GSD currently in a family foster situation is most desired vs. pulling one from a shelter (which I have done all my life but can no longer do b/c of risk factor with a toddler). Looking for a 2 year + altered male GSD that is great with young children (toddler), dogs, cats, and horses. We keep our dogs inside and they get wonderful love and care. Most desired traits are calm temperament, loyalty, and shadowing. I see “shadowing” as I no longer walk in the woods (we touch a 3000 acre state forest) due to the loss of our GSD as we have a lot of "predators" and I do not feel confident without my GSD who never left my side. It is hard to think of replacing him but I would like to try. 

So if anyone on here knows of a GSD that needs a home please email me or post back. 

My former GSD was a rescue and would like to go that route vs. a puppy who find homes much easier and quicker.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

MA is right next door to NY, correct? Have you checked out www.brightstargsd.org? Brightstar is an awesome GSD rescue. Thanks for thinking of rescue!


----------



## DKL (Oct 14, 2010)

Yup, I called and emailed them and never heard back. I know rescues are busy and understaffed as I am 8 years with a NE based horse rescue org. But two of their conditions is that an adopter needs to be within 300 miles of Rochester and they also do not adopt out to families with children under 7. I again understand their conditions but it makes it so hard...they have SO many nice dogs! I love Bear and sounds perfect for us...sigh.

Oh, I noticed you just lost a dog too...I am sorry.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. 

I don't have any rescue info, but wanted to say "welcome" from another MA resident.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There is also Big Dogs, Big Hearts, 
Central NY GSD rescue, 
GSD Rescue of New England (German Shepherd Rescue of New England, Inc)


----------



## DKL (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks Jax08 I haven't looked at all of those but again GSD Rescue of New England does not adopt out to families with children under age 7. I think I am looking at private rescues or folks advertising on Craigslist...as GSD rescues do not seem to adopt out to folks with small children. Again I understand their conditions...

And thank you fello MA resident MrsMiaW!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I apologize. I didn't realize that you had already posted the GSRNE wouldn't adopt with children under 7.


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

DKL said:


> Thanks Jax08 I haven't looked at all of those but again GSD Rescue of New England does not adopt out to families with children under age 7. I think I am looking at private rescues or folks advertising on Craigslist...as GSD rescues do not seem to adopt out to folks with small children. Again I understand their conditions...
> 
> And thank you fello MA resident MrsMiaW!


What about your local animal shelter(s) ?

We get a LOT of great purebred GSD's and mixed GSD breeds that are wonderful family pets :wub: !
Most shelters have no restrictions on the ages of children in the household unless they are aware of some "small child" issue with the dog.

I would be VERY careful on Craigs List & eBay - lots of puppymill  dogs there !


----------



## DKL (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello DukeJazz I am looking at local animal shelters daily...sigh. But again hoping to get one from a foster home situation as many/most shelters do not have a history on these dogs as they are strays...not many owner turn ins.

As for Craigs List only again looking at families that have to give up their dogs due to whatever reasons. I really would like one that is coming from that background. 

I do have my eye on several but the shelters are not calling me back. I call everyday and only get a voicemail...It breaks my heart to think that an animal is there that I could perhaps give a nice forever home to. But again I am NOT knocking the shelters or rescues as I know how understaffed and busy it all is.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Have you tried the Northeast Animal Shelter in Salem Ma?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

DKL said:


> I do have my eye on several but the shelters are not calling me back. I call everyday and only get a voicemail...It breaks my heart to think that an animal is there that I could perhaps give a nice forever home to. But again I am NOT knocking the shelters or rescues as I know how understaffed and busy it all is.


As a foster with a rescue org, I've never had really good luck with calling shelters. I usually just go down there.


----------



## DKL (Oct 14, 2010)

Wolfiesmom I love that shelter and the pictures are the best...so yup I look on there weekly but I haven't seen a GSD yet. 

Emoore - I would have loved to but they are 3.5 hrs away and I have to bring my dogs, hubby and 2 year old (part of their adoption procedure that all family members have to be there) so I really want to make sure he is there before the trip.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Riverside, RI | General


----------



## DKL (Oct 14, 2010)

Mary Jane said:


> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Riverside, RI | General


Thank you. I did see him on Petfinder but I can't take a risk with a small child. I am really looking for a dog in a foster care situation. Even though I do look at shelters I would need the dog to be outgoing friendly to "risk" taking him home. Everything is very different with a 2 year old at home. Maybe I am asking too much. I am sorry.

Ah heck I did just call and he sounds lovely but not suited for a household with children and he is 1/2 shep and 1/2 husky. He is in a foster home thankfully now and responding better.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Wish you weren't so far away. My rescue, Austin GSD Rescue, evaluates each family on their own merits, not disregarding someone because they have kids, or no fence, or live in an apartment. We do out of state adoptions but you probably wouldn't want to go so far.


----------



## DKL (Oct 14, 2010)

Well I pretty much struck gold this past weekend! I have been looking for a new dog for 2 months online and word of mouth and then I posted on a local equine forum and a woman contacted me about her GSD. She was looking to downsize as she has a large farm with many types of animals, 4 children, dogs, cats, constant traffic in/out all day and felt if the "right" situation presented itself she would do a trial for her 2 year old male GSD to live with another family. I picked him up Saturday and did introduction at home with family and 2 other dogs and all is going super. It is almost like he was raised with us. I just can't say enough for early socialization and training...wow what a dog! Thank you for all your advice.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Congrats! He's beautiful!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

That's great, hope it works out for you! I have two small children, too.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Have you seen the post from Fast Eddie (see rescue thread) who is trying to place his dog (pics included). THey are in Calif but with all the resources on this forum, transport might be a possiblity?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Oops just saw you found one. He's quite handsome!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats, and he is HANDSOME!!! definately post updates)


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats, what a great looking boy.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Super handsome dog!! Congrats!


----------



## DKL (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks folks! Just a couple more cute photos. He sits down while he eats...anyone familar with this trait?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He is so handsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he looks pretty darn comfy in his new home! and yes, I had a big boy that used to always lay down when he ate,,I started elevating his bowl, and that seemed to be what he wanted all along..

He is sooooooo handsome! You lucked out finding him for sure!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

very nice boy, what's his name? i think you both lucked-out!


----------



## DKL (Oct 14, 2010)

His name is Ruger. I have some guilt as he is so well trained and behaved and I had/have nothing to do with it; like I almost don't deserve him. Plus I feel bad about my other two dogs as they look at me like "what are we chopped liver"! I am trying to give them all equal attention but my old female lab is jealous and a bit depressed. What to do!? She is so arthritic if I take her out with us in the woods she can't walk the next day and is then very sensitive (i.e. growls at him) to his desire to play. I know I worry too much but I want them all to be happy. 

He came from a great home with a lot of activity thus I feel bad keeping him indoors so much but until I know him more and train him on our invisible fence I don't want to risk losing him.


----------

